# Laser Eye Surgery - Your experience/recommendation



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking of having Laser Eye Surgery since I'm fed up of glasses and can't wear contacts. I hate having to put my glasses on in the night, just to see the alarm clock and if I can have an extra 5 mins!!!
What I'd like to know is if anyone else has had this done, is the treatment painful or scary? Have you heard of any horry stories, such as eyesight worse after treatment?
Also which clinic have you been to or would recommend. I'm in the Manchester/Bolton area, but I know there are many nationwide clinics.

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Warbabe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Warbabe - I had mine done 4 years ago and it's one of the best things I've ever done. It took a while to stop reaching for my glasses when I woke up but I can live with that. 

I can't recommend a clinic here though as had it done in Chennai whilst I was working out there. If you were keen on going abroad to have it done then I'd recommend the place I had it. It wasn't at all painful, though as you can't close your eyes during the procedure being squeamish doesn't help. Thankfully my brain decided not to let me watch and shut off until it was over. I was back at work 2 days later and haven't looked back.

I don't know any horror stories, though eyes can get dry easier afterwards but there are so many drops on the market that cure that it's not really a problem. 

Good luck with it. 

Cathie x


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Cathie,

Thanks for your response. I want the end result, but not what it takes to get there. I watched a video of it on You Tube last night, and it has put me off. There seems to be a lot of messing with the eye, and I thought it was all done via a laser. 

I thought after IVF it would be a doddle, but it looked awful. Also I didn't know your eye could bleed, but the one I saw did.

I might go for a consultation just to see what they say.

Thanks,
Warbabe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I wasn't aware of any bleeding on mine warbabe so it may not happen to you. the end result is fab. Just makes life so much easier, no glasses steaming up in winter when you get on the bus, no remembering where you left them, or remembering not to put them somewhere they'll get sat on. It's fantastic. 

Consultation is a great idea.


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Girls

I was thinking of having this done i don't use my glasses all the time but i used them to take my driving test 9 years ago so means i need them for the car etc as i believe if you take your test with glasses then you have to use them when driving i sometimes forget to pick them up so scared i will get into trouble so i was thinking if i had this done i could write to the dvla and that would be that phew no panic 

however does it work for people who can't see very far away ?? 

thanks in advance i won't be watching what goes on id rather not know   ps are you sedated or anything ?

TDxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi

I had laser eye surgery about 7 years ago after having had to wear glasses since age of 10, never being able to see past my hand in front of my face, and its been one of the most amazing things to happen in my life.  I'd listened to other people having it done and weighed up how they were getting on, but a few years previous I'd been working in Greece and in the middle of the night we had an earthquake (not severe) but enough to rock the table and scare the living daylights out of me as I was on my own.  The thing that scared me most was that I couldnt see.  So as soon as I came back took the bull by the horns and went for it.  I'm as squeamish as the next person and one thing I would advise is dont watch the operation on tv or anything, and dont be to inquisitive to find out what happens exactly as sometimes ignorance is bliss.  Describing it makes it sound way worse than it actually was so I'm not going to.

I had my treatment at Optimax in Manchester and they were brilliant, on the day of treatment they offer you a sedative just to relax you (my mum wanted one as she was more stressed out than I was!  )  Anyway whole procedure is painless as you have anaesthetic drops in your eyes, and you also cant see a thing so that helps, and you're in and out before you know it.  Definately didnt have any bleeding.  The hardest bit is probably when the anaesthetic wears off but they give you fantastic painkillers that just knock you out and all you have to do is get home from the treatment, go to bed in a dark room, listen to some relaxing music and drift in and out of sleep for the rest of the day.  You get drops and ointment as part of the treatment and this isnt so bad.  Then before you know it you'll wake up in the morning see the alarm clock and wonder how you ever coped before.

Good luck if you go for it, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing i think i will def have this done after tx and hopfully pregnancy a lady at my old work had it done was back the next day and looked so amaing without her glasses i had never seen her without them so took some getting use to ... she was around 50 and said she was so stupid to put it off for years as it was painless quick and she can see so much better than with her glasses it made me cry ... bless her - so if you have the money and are thinking about it i would just get it done sadly all my money is going towards tx at the moment but i a, having it donw within 2 yrs ... before i am 30 !!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

2 People I use to work with had it done and it was the best thing they ever had done, think they were both a little sore after but that was it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Warbabe

I had my eyes lasered at Optical Express in London a couple of years ago and it's worth every penny, if not more!  To go from seeing a blur to seeing almost perfect was a revelation.  I felt much safer, for example at night time if I heard an unusual noise I could get up and have a look round without needing to fumble for glasses (I lived alone at the time).  I've also been able to scuba-dive without worrying about contact lenses floating away, and it's easier to go camping and travelling without needing to mess about cleaning your hands to put contact lenses in.  Having my eyes lasered was one of the best treats I have ever given myself. 

You're bound to feel nervous about the op as the idea of a big machine burning away at your eyeball just makes your heart start beating faster.  But you can't feel the cut or the actual laser bit at all.  The weird thing is that you are conscious so you can see what's going on and hear the surgeon and nurses talking.  You do get an adrenalin rush which helps you cope.  The only unpleasant bit is when they put a plastic thing in your eye to make it stay open.  It's uncomfortable.  And more uncomfortable on the second eye, but apparently that's normal.  But as soon as they put the flaps back down and douse your eyes with water you can open them and see their faces and the time on the clock, whereas when you went in the room their faces were just a blur and you couldn't even see there was a clock.

I haven't had any repercussions after the op and would deffo recommend it.  Good luck!


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi warbabe

i had mine done about 6 months ago at ultralase in manchester and they were fab. i wont fib to you - it bloody hurt   BUT only just after the treatment on the way home - i got home - took pain killers and went to bed - i woke up dreading opening my eyes incase it hurt and i was amased - no pain and i could see   its fab - honestly. its VERY SCARY actually having it done, and like i said straight after it is painful but if you just close your eyes and sleep you will be absolutly fine


----------

